# What do you do with old car seats?



## ILoveMyBabyBird (Sep 2, 2006)

Do you just throw them in the trash? I had one get moldy and threw it out but i have 2 seats that are going to expire 12-2011 and a baby due in 4-2011, so wondering if i should keep one and get rid of the other or what? One was ds' and the other was never used but given to us when ttc about a year ago. I already have a convertible seat for the next lo, but i was planning on it being a secondary seat and maybe saving up for a nice britax as a primary seat. FWIW, both the seats set to expire are the infant bucket kind, so they can't be used for long anyway...


----------



## NaturallyKait (Sep 22, 2006)

Whenever I dispose of car seats I do it in increments. I take the cover off and anything else removable, cut the straps, and write on the shell something like "crashed/expired, not safe to use!". I throw out the shell one week (sometimes with the garbage) and the straps/other parts I removed another. Depending on the cover if they seat is still made you could sell it.

Throwing out the seat in different weeks stops people from taking them home to use them. You'd be surprised how many people will see a seat, assume it's ok to use and take it home to use it


----------



## Mommybree (Jul 27, 2007)

Babies R Us is having a Trade-In event August 27th-September 19th. You can bring in your old seat, and they'll give you a 25% off coupon that's good for car seats, strollers, high chairs, toddler beds, and some other baby gear. I just thought I'd mention it just in case you could take advantage of the opportunity.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

some areas have car seat recycling as well.


----------



## Metasequoia (Jun 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mommybree* 
Babies R Us is having a Trade-In event August 27th-September 19th. You can bring in your old seat, and they'll give you a 25% off coupon that's good for car seats, strollers, high chairs, toddler beds, and some other baby gear. I just thought I'd mention it just in case you could take advantage of the opportunity.

I wonder if they recycle the seats? I can't bring myself to dump car seats in landfills. We have a local facility that recycles them..but I wouldn't mind a couple of 25% off coupons for the high back boosters we'll need.


----------



## ILoveMyBabyBird (Sep 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mommybree* 
Babies R Us is having a Trade-In event August 27th-September 19th. You can bring in your old seat, and they'll give you a 25% off coupon that's good for car seats, strollers, high chairs, toddler beds, and some other baby gear. I just thought I'd mention it just in case you could take advantage of the opportunity.


how often do they have the event? I will need to buy a few larger baby items but since i'm not far along i would like to wait to buy the bulkier items...It does seem like a good deal, especially since i am in the market for a new crib, carseat and possibly a stroller, so i may hang on to them so i can trade them in and get that credit, i will have to check the prices on some items and see if there's anything i like there in the future.


----------



## Mommybree (Jul 27, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ILoveMyBabyBird* 
how often do they have the event? I will need to buy a few larger baby items but since i'm not far along i would like to wait to buy the bulkier items...It does seem like a good deal, especially since i am in the market for a new crib, carseat and possibly a stroller, so i may hang on to them so i can trade them in and get that credit, i will have to check the prices on some items and see if there's anything i like there in the future.

I'm sorry, I don't really know. I think maybe 2 or 3 times per year.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mommybree* 
Babies R Us is having a Trade-In event August 27th-September 19th. You can bring in your old seat, and they'll give you a 25% off coupon that's good for car seats, strollers, high chairs, toddler beds, and some other baby gear. I just thought I'd mention it just in case you could take advantage of the opportunity.


ooh, good to know they are doing this again. I'll have to bring in an old car seat.

Usually, my DH takes a hammer (or similar) to them and destroys them. He seems to enjoy it.


----------

